

Regular Friday HN meetup in San Francisco - aristus

Hi all -- I hold a regular meetup / co-working thing called the Open Hacker House on Fridays, 3-7pm at Epicenter Cafe, 764 Harrison. If you are in town for Startup School, come on down.
======
mcargian
If you are attending Startup School, don't forget the Hackers and Founders
meetup Sunday <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=893109>

------
sh1mmer
Epicenter's happy hour is also between 4-6... :)

~~~
icey
I'm going to put together a bigger post about this later, but we have
something up to help coordinate everything right now:

<http://eventgel.com/ev/startup-school-09/>

We're still in deep development after our review post last week, but we hope
that it can still be helpful (it really should be, mostly we're ironing out
design fine points right now)

Anyways, just wanted to put it out there for everyone trying to get events
going. It might be easier if everyone knows what else is going on out there :D

~~~
mp3jeep01
Hey icey, I checked out your posting on Event Gel the other week, definitely
an interesting concept, good to see you using the feedback off the forums
here, I've always found it helpful. One thing to consider that I didn't catch
when I just clicked the link above, you might want to add a .ics download so
people can easily include the event in their calendar, I looked into this for
<http://coffee.gabandgo.com/sanfrancisco> but decided it to not be worthwhile,
since the point is to stop in and have coffee for a short period, not 'pre-
plan'. Anyway, google around a bit and you'll find the structure of the file
(it's pretty simple), or you can always create a fake event in a calendar
program you use, export it to .ics, then view it in a text editor.

~~~
icey
Hey, that's a cool idea, thanks!

------
mp3jeep01
Hey everyone, similar to using (trying out) Event Gel for setting up the
event, maybe give <http://coffee.gabandgo.com/sanfrancisco> a run as you show
up to help people know what crowd you're in, or where you're sitting...any
feedback always welcome!

------
nym
3-7 is kind of early, if you could move it up a few hours that would probably
help out the working crowd.

~~~
natemartin
Agreed. I work in the south bay, so I usually can't make it back to the city
until at least 7:30.

~~~
sh1mmer
I normally work in the south bay but I'm trying to make Friday my regular WFH
day.

We used to do Wednesday in the Mission but Friday seems to work better for
more people.

I'm sure some people may stay later, but right now 3-7 are the hours we are
trying to "guarantee"

~~~
natemartin
I wish I could WFH. Us hardware types don't get that luxury.

------
dangrover
Ah, cool. I had thought about going to it before, but didn't know if it was
still happening every week. Maybe I'll go this Friday.

------
mp3jeep01
Just moved to the San Francisco area recently - I'll probably stop in,
definitely interested to check it out!

------
snprbob86
Is there a Seattle equivalent? :-)

~~~
aristus
I dunno, but you can start one. Pick a day and time, pick a spot with good
wifi and space, not too trendy or crowded, and commit to be there every week.
Invite your friends at first. If you can keep it up for a month or so, start
telling everyone about it. Don't take it too seriously and have patience.

